
Left-handed fighters are overrepresented and more successful in combat sports - oftenwrong
https://osf.io/x3unr/
======
alexgmcm
I wonder if this might be due to the fact that most fighters will train
against right-handed fighters so left-handed fighters might be less
predictable and thus have a higher win-rate.

This will cause them to be more successful, and more successful fighters are
more likely to stay in the sport and thus this leads to them becoming
overrepresented.

------
oftenwrong
I found this via the most recent Data is Plural newsletter:

[https://tinyletter.com/data-is-plural](https://tinyletter.com/data-is-plural)

No affiliation.

